# Newbie!



## LightingStorm2007 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Everybody,
I'm new here. I don't own a Horse, but I'm saving up for one. Currently we own three dogs, three cats, and three rabbits. I own one of the dogs (German Shepherd named 'Zeus'), own two of the cats, and I own all three rabbits!  I came here to learn about Horses, and BTW, my name was supposed to be "LightningStorm2007", I mispelled it!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you Storm  Hope you get alot of info on here about horses! If you would like to know anything feel free to send me a msg and i'll try my best to help you!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Storm. This is a great place to learn about horses. Feel free to jump in at any time. The best way to learn about anything is to ask lots of questions.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there and welcome  as vida said, this is a wonderful source of information and for the most part full of friendly people always willing to help


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome welcome!! ya I know how you feel lol my name was supposed to be "free_spirited" but it didn't work out so now it looks like "free_sported" heheh oh well! 

have fun chatting and getting some great opinions and info!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

HI *waves and smiles at you*

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!

Lyne


----------



## LightingStorm2007 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you so much to you all for the wonderful warm "welcomes"! =) The Arabians have caught my fancy, so I'm doin' a lot of research on them!


----------

